# Praying mantis chewing off his limbs



## Lizz (Aug 26, 2017)

So, as the title suggests, I have a pretty significant problem with my sphodromantis viridis. He has gotten into a really bad habit of chewing on his limbs, I have no idea why.
He's disabled from his last molt where he tried to molt too close to the ground and didn't make it out of the molt completely, now he is pretty much paralyzed from the waist down, his arms are still flailing and he can move his head just fine, but I have to hand feed him.
I feed him mealworms because they're easy for him to grab. He has a great appetite even though he gets hand fed, and he gets food every other day.
I don't know exactly when he started this, at first he just started to chew on his arm when he dropped his meal and I quickly stopped him, but lately it has turned into a compulsive behavior.
One of his legs are chewed down to the knee, and one of his arms are pretty much dangling by a thread.
Anyone know what might be causing this behavior? 
Is he suffering?


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not a mantis expert. Far from it. I did keep a few though and I had one who chewed off a limb, but it was injured before she gnawed it. Perhaps, from the bad molt, the limbs are injured and it will be easier to molt if the injury is gone. Kind of like autotomy.  Or is it a wild caught specimen? Maybe it's chewing because of stress.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andee (Aug 28, 2017)

I agree with the above, of chewing it off maybe because it's injured and I don't think praying mantids can drop their legs without the correct stress otherwise... It's either that or.... he may have a neurological issue or a neurologically based parasite going on? Hate to say it. Is he an adult? Otherwise you may be able to convince him to eat easier with some honey and blended bug mix until molt time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey friend, i had the same problem, with the exact same species and the exact same health condition. I Know its hard, but best thing to do is euthanize her. It took me 2 weeks of her suffering till i take the desicion to do that. 2 weeks of suffering and pain. This is your best option. Otherwise she will die from an infection soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lizz (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice.
Unfortunately he tried to molt last night but couldn't.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 28, 2017)

Lizz said:


> Thank you all for the advice.
> Unfortunately he tried to molt last night but couldn't.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 28, 2017)

Well,he might be in a better and happier place now. RIP


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 29, 2017)

Sounds like it was his time. Im sorry for your loss, sounds like you cared for him as best you could.


----------



## EthanLim (Nov 3, 2017)

Lizz said:


> So, as the title suggests, I have a pretty significant problem with my sphodromantis viridis. He has gotten into a really bad habit of chewing on his limbs, I have no idea why.
> He's disabled from his last molt where he tried to molt too close to the ground and didn't make it out of the molt completely, now he is pretty much paralyzed from the waist down, his arms are still flailing and he can move his head just fine, but I have to hand feed him.
> I feed him mealworms because they're easy for him to grab. He has a great appetite even though he gets hand fed, and he gets food every other day.
> I don't know exactly when he started this, at first he just started to chew on his arm when he dropped his meal and I quickly stopped him, but lately it has turned into a compulsive behavior.
> ...


I have a similar problem, but mine is wild caught. It is already an adult but i only just noticed that the hook-like things at the bottom of some his legs were missing and at the bottom of the enclosure, leading me to believe that they either dropped off or he chewed them off. Also, one of its hind legs is turning brown/black. I feed him well (Usually 2 to 3 flies a day, sometimes up to 5 if i catch a lot). This started a few weeks back. Other than that it seems perfectly healthy


----------

